# May sound crazy but i have to ask



## 13627 (Jun 16, 2006)

anyone ever stripped down naked while sitting on the toilet? sometimes when i get reallllllllly bad pains...clothes just start to irritate me and i literally get naked..(only at home though..lol)..and for some reason i feel so much better...but its only when i get these horendous pains where i start sweating and just want to rip everything off..also..anyone ever get sweaty where your tailbone is when youre on the toilet? i dont know if thats a common thing amongst all people or if its just ibs'rs


----------



## 19765 (Feb 28, 2006)

My answer to both you questions is YES, all the time lol. I totally know what you mean about getting the sweats. When my stomach is hurting alot i start to get sweaty and just feel crappy so i go upstairs into my bedroom(only room in house with air conditioner) I either lay down and fall asleep or i jsut sit there and cool off. I find that sometimes having a hot water bottle on your stomach can really help in many ways but have a fan or something on you so you don't overheat. Also putting a little fan in your bathroom that you can turn on when your in there for a while can help alot. Your not alone.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Yes! My instinct is to take off all my clothes when i have an attack, i feel much less constricted and I cool down. Especially if I've come home in a hurry, I pull everything off as soon as I'm safely on the loo!


----------



## 22659 (Jul 1, 2006)

well i'm a nudist so my clothes are normally off when i'm at home lol, it is a great way to relax. takes so much stress off, everyone should try it. just when you get really stressed take off all your clothes and lay down. it is amazing. hope that helps ppl.


----------

